
The front pages of China's top newspapers are all the same today - gwintrob
https://qz.com/1112320/chinas-19th-party-congress-the-front-pages-of-chinas-top-newspapers-are-all-the-same-today-and-all-about-xi-jinping/
======
coolspot
> Today in China, all the front pages have just one story to tell: The all-
> powerful leader Xi Jinping was again elected general secretary of the
> Chinese Communist Party.

